
A History of Punctuation - mplanchard
https://aeon.co/essays/beside-the-point-punctuation-is-dead-long-live-punctuation
======
broquaint
Might I also recommend Keith Houston's wonderful book "Shady Characters: The
Secret Life of Punc­tu­ation, Sym­bols, & Other Ty­po­graph­ical Marks":

[https://shadycharacters.co.uk/books/shady-characters-the-
boo...](https://shadycharacters.co.uk/books/shady-characters-the-book/)

He also posts, with some regularity, to his blog on the same topic:

[https://shadycharacters.co.uk/](https://shadycharacters.co.uk/)

Employing the correct usage of hyphens, en dashes and em dashes continues to
be a small daily joy for me.

------
Stratoscope
My favorite nearly-unknown punctuation mark has to be the interrobang. I like
it so much I commissioned a local ceramic artist (Liz Crain of Capitola, CA)
to make this piece:

[https://geary.smugmug.com/Art/i-qCBqjqb/A](https://geary.smugmug.com/Art/i-qCBqjqb/A)

Liz's husband is a retired typesetter, so a lot of her pieces feature
typographic themes.

[https://www.lizcrainceramics.com/](https://www.lizcrainceramics.com/)

Any questions‽

~~~
082349872349872
TIL about cone top cans: [https://www.decades.com/lists/a-visual-history-of-
the-beer-c...](https://www.decades.com/lists/a-visual-history-of-the-beer-can)

I like the knitted ceramics. They led me to both the masculine ceramic plate
(for use in a plate carrier) and the more feminine
[https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1y8NoXCRHhU/TEzv7MBIsxI/AAAAAAAAA...](https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_1y8NoXCRHhU/TEzv7MBIsxI/AAAAAAAAAEA/mn3wfLwsvoU/s1600/Porcelain+dress.jpg)

Not sure if business =.= or art project:
[https://www.vollebak.com/product/full-metal-jacket-
black/](https://www.vollebak.com/product/full-metal-jacket-black/) (it must be
couture?)

------
dmckeon
So Isidore, encyclopedist and patron saint of the internet, is also the
inventor of special characters? How appropriate.

------
msoad
The article starts by mentioning single quotes but never says where they are
coming from

